# [Commission] Nurgle Reaver Titan



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

*Reaver Titan*​





























Painting this guy was very exciting.  From assembling the single parts over recreating the colour scheme of the Nurgle Warhound titan I'd done two years ago for the same client, the interior, all the weathering, damage and so on. Very cool experience and I hope that you like him.  It's a really imposing model. Very impressive and I just enjoy painting titans.






















































































































Here's the whole happy family of Nurgly war machines together, again showcasing the Titan's sheer size. I mean it's not like these other models are small to begin with, right?










The Forgefiend you already saw in another thread on here, Malcador Infernus and Heldrake are to follow!


So if you want to have one painted for you (or anything else of course)... you can find me in the signature.  Anyway, hope you enjoy the pictures


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Amazing work, saw the work on tailofpainters. the receding shadow effect you made looks great with the model, the whole nurgle/death guard army painted like that would be amazing to see/


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Well... It is painted incredibly good, should probably win GD pretty easily, but I still don't find it that Nurgly, frankly. I would have liked to see something a little more bio-like stuff, or what I should say, on it...

Oh, who am I to complain? It's looking awesome!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

The whole Models is gorgeous but as @Saintspirit said its not very Nurgly. It looks much too pristine to be properly Nurgly. On the other hand The effects and techniques that have gone into the model are actually very well done. Would not be surpirsed to see it win a GD either.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Dear sweet Nurgle! :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments!

As I said in the other thread - it's all about stylistic choices. My client wanted it to look like that and I really like the look. Stands out on most tables (a thing many interpretations of Nurgle models sometimes struggle with). Not that this would be a problem with this model specifically of course.


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Great paintjob! But I *HATE* the model


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Aaw, how can you hate a Reaver??


----------



## Deo Duce Comite Ferro (Jan 17, 2014)

An exquisite piece for you to showcase your talents, amazing work brother.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful paintjob


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You did a great paint job on this I like it. It has a pre heresy paint job on it so not very nurgle at the moment.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I actually quite like both the model and especially the paintjob! Very nicely done!


----------

